

HackerNews upvote button not working in Firefox 25 - rohitv

As stated in the title, the upvote button is not clickable in Firefox 25
======
munimkazia
Just tested, working. Wait, was this a trick to make us upvote your post?
(Just kidding, there have been some css changes lately, do a hard refresh)

------
ScottWhigham
Are you sure this isn't related to the new CSS they added yesterday (or
Sunday)? To check, just hard refresh your browser. That worked on my FF24.

EDIT: I just upgraded to FF25 and it works fine. I think you just need to hard
refresh your browser.

